# Where can I buy...



## andrewdooley (Dec 7, 2012)

Im looking for a store in Mexico City where I can buy international soccer jerseys...europe etc.

Any ideas?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

andrewdooley said:


> Im looking for a store in Mexico City where I can buy international soccer jerseys...europe etc.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Try Jerseys Futbol Soccer Europeo - MercadoLibre México[A:jerseys%20futbol%20soccer%20europeo,B:5]

Search for "jerseys futbol soccer europeo"


----------



## andrewdooley (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks but Id prefer an actual store I can walk into, to be sure of sizes etc.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

andrewdooley said:


> Thanks but Id prefer an actual store I can walk into, to be sure of sizes etc.


Sorry., I didn't see México City until after I posted.

Sent from my LG-E730f using Expat Forum


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Stop at one of the Marti sports stores. They're all over the city, and in shopping centers. If they don't have what you're looking for just ask one of the young men working there.

http://www.marti.mx/


----------

